# Gpu Temp bei Thief anzeigen lassen.



## Badly (10. Mai 2014)

Hi ich lasse sonst MSI AFTB. in Kombi mit dem Riva Tuner laufen
Aber bei dem Spiel Thief...will das ums Verre..... nicht im Spiel anzeigen.

Hat jemand eine Alternative wie ich Temps im Spiel per OSD anzeigen lassen kann.
Merci


----------



## Stueppi (10. Mai 2014)

Ich weiß grad nicht ob Thief 64 Bit ist (da geht das OSD nämlich nicht). Wenns keien ist versuch mal im Statistic Server custom direct 3d support anzuschalten. Ansonsten hilft halt nur GPU-Z auf einem 2ten Monitor oder hinterher nachsehen wie heiß die GPU wurde.


----------



## Badly (17. Mai 2014)

An dem lag es...


----------

